# Interview with Wee Kee Jin on Tai Chi



## TaiChiTJ (May 9, 2007)

Master Wee Kee Jin lives in New Zealand and teaches mostly in Europe. 

http://www.jundokan.org.uk/keejininterview.htm


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 11, 2007)

Interesting article, thanks


----------



## TaiChiTJ (May 12, 2007)

You might also enjoy a section of Wee Kee Jin's website "Central Equilibrium", called "Notes". It is clickable from the menu choices on the left side of the homepage. 


http://www.taijiquan.co.nz/

:ultracool


----------

